# Life and Opinions of Tomcat Murr



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, has anybody else read this book? It's by E T A Hoffman, but it's suppose to be Tomcat Murr's autobiography. Great read. 

Anyone else read this book? What did you guys think?


----------

